# OKCpedia > Summary & Reference Articles >  Downtown Rooftops

## shawnw

Intended to track the growing number of downtown rooftop dining/gathering options.

----------


## Praedura

Let's get this started...

1. OKC Museum of Art (CBD)

2. Cardinal Engineering building (Auto Alley)

3. The Caliber (Auto Alley)

4. The Packard (Auto Alley)

5. Bossa Nova @ Cafe do Brasil (Midtown)


Coming soon:

Plenty Mercantile (Auto Alley)

Ambassador Hotel (Midtown)

The Edge Apartments (Midtown)

----------


## SSEiYah

Chelinos in Bricktown has a rooftop patio

----------


## Pete

Nonna's
Skky Bar
Lit (closed I believe)
Coaches (closed)

Aloft will have one on the west side, at least for event space.

----------


## edcrunk

Lit is closed, but Frequency is open there. https://www.facebook.com/FrequencyOKC

----------


## Pete

The soon-to-be-renovated Mideke Building will have a rooftop patio.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I wouldn't include Skky Bar considering it's more like a covered patio.  Or does roof top mean outdoorsy and include covered/not covered?

----------


## Pete

The Centennial also has a great rooftop with a pool.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Ya know, I was wondering, does the building that Joey's Pizzeria is in have a rooftop gathering area?  It has those funky skylights on the top and I think that would be an interesting outdoor gathering area.

----------

